# Best way to prepare kale?



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

Wild Oats has kale on sale this week and I want to buy a bunch because it's yummy.







However, I've never actually prepared kale. Any ideas? I know it's a little "stemmier" than spinach, so will I need to parboil?

Any help is appreciated.







--- sg


----------



## chalupamom (Apr 15, 2002)

I usually parboil kale if I'm doing it the same way I do rapini or beat greens: tear it up, boil and then put into to a frying pan with some onions and olive oil and a little veggie or chicken broth. Saute until done to taste (I like mine a little more firm) and then season to taste (I use salt, pepper, and red pepper flakes).

However, if I'm including kale in a strata or quiche I don't parboil, but just chop up the leaves and add in with the other ingredients.

My sis has good luck freezing kale so if you've found a good sale, stock up!


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

Thanks, mama! I never thought about adding it to quiche... now I am chock full of ideas. Yet the simple call of kale with lemon and olive oil is so appealing too.


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn (Jun 3, 2004)

I do the pre-steaming, then pan fry with garlic, lemon juice and oil. Yummmmmm.

Carolynn


----------



## nomadmom (Mar 30, 2003)

Kale w/ Potatoes... Yum!

2 medium red potatoes
2 c. shredded kale
1 Tbs. olive oil
1/2 onion, chopped
salt & pepper

Boil potatoes until tender; cool in water, drain and peel (or not). Cut into thick slices.

Wash kale, drain and remove stem and mid-rib. Stack leaves, roll up lengthwise, and shred crosswise.

Saute onion in oil until just browning. Add kale and toss until wilted. Reduce heat and stir fry 5 minutes. Add potatoes and cook until heated. Season to taste.


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

Use a dash of vinegar in the boil it helps bring out more nutrients.

I like to steam it with a little water add some vinigear, tamari, and tahini....garlic too if you want. Makes a yummy sauce!


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

I don't bother parboiling. I just cut it up and pan fry it with garlic, a little wine or vineger, pepper flakes, salt and a little water to "steam" it. I usually start cooking the stems (if I use them) first, as they are tougher, then add the leaves.

Or I put it in soup. I really like Portuguse Potato soup, and it calls for a couple of cups of chopped kale (it is similar to the soup you can get at Olive Garden)







.


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

I really like it mixed in with mashed potatoes with braggs on top. Mmmmm.
I have had great luck chopping it finely in tabbouleh style salads,. I make mine with quinoa. I use the kale in place of parsley. Yesterday I took some leftover brown rice. Sauteed a 1/4 of an onion, a couple of garlic cloves, some ginger, a carrot finely diced, cook up in a bit of oil until softened . add 1 egg stir untill firm. Throw in the rice, and stir, Add a handful of frozen peas, and or frozen corn, a large handful of finely chopped kale. I happened to have some shitake mushroom on hand. kepp stirring until wilted and warm. Serve smothered in Braggs( like everything in my house!) I served this as a quick lunch to my one and three year olds yesterday and they ate the whole pot.


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

Squee! Lots of great ideas, please keep 'em comin'! I am going to stock up and have a jolly good ol' time in the kitchen.


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

We just steam it, it takes awhile, then toss on some oil and vinegar, salt and pepper, and eat away.


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

I have a special method with the garlic that I can share. I slice and then toast the garlic in the olive oil for three minutes or less and then remove it from the pan with a slotted spoon. Then I put the chopped kale (I remove most of the stem) into the pan with the garlicky oil and stir fry it until wilted and bright green. Then salt the kale (vinegar or Braggs if you like) and put the crispy garlic slices on top.

We like the lactinata kale the best.


----------



## Mama Lori (Mar 11, 2002)

Oh man. This is a topic of passion for me because I love kale. This is what I do.

Chop it.
Heat some olive oil in a pan (enough to coat the bottom, or a little more if you like).
Saute the kale in the olive oil on medium heat along with a clove or two of crushed fresh garlic. Saute until kale is soft but still bright green. Sprinkle with sea salt to taste, and serve.

This is SO good, and needs nothing else. It's great with mashed or baked potatoes.

Something else I've done that is delicious is broil some eggplant (slice it thick, brush both sides with olive oil, and put under the broiler for a few min. on each side until tender and lightly browned) and top with sauteed kale (cooked as above) and chunks of goat cheese. Top with course black pepper. This is quite a treat.


----------



## melissa17s (Aug 3, 2004)

We eat it raw on sandwiches instead of lettuce. We also toss it into foods we are cooking like stir fry and curry just to get some good greens- no advanced preparation- just toss in before turning off the fire so that it wilts a bit.


----------



## mamasan (Aug 4, 2002)

We love kale here.The way I cook it is very simple.We only use the leaves,discard the stems.
Heat some olive oil in a pan,throw in tons of crushed garlic and then kale...stir fry the kale for 5-7 mins on mid heat and season it with a bit of soysauce,that it.


----------



## wendymc (Nov 16, 2004)

I just made this recipe, which calls for 2 cups of chopped Kale, and it was excellent: Curried Lentils


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

Ooo! Raw on sammies, eh? I think I hear gouda with kale on Ezekiel calling my name.


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

It's great chopped in split pea, lentil, and minestrone soups.

Mince it and saute in oil with diced (small) zucchini, red bell peppers, and corn kernels - put with scrambled eggs or tofu in tortilla to make breakfast burritto, use with beans and rice for veggie burrito, use as omelet filling or as a pizza topping

Add a leaf or two to a smoothie (you won't taste it!)

Also - I find dinosaur kale to be the tenderest and tastiest for stir-fries or steaming.


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

Good ideas. We've only ever put it into soup here.


----------



## love2all (Dec 13, 2003)

We cook it in olive oil and balsamic and add walnuts -
easy as can be in the fry pan


----------

